# First ever exam result



## Cortision

I got an A+ in my first Grade piano exam  What am I going to do now?


----------



## Rasa

Study more, longer and harder, and becoming even better.


----------



## Vic

Well done!!!


----------



## Krummhorn

Congratulations .

I totally agree with Rasa. In order to keep yourself at this Grade A+, you now need to keep up the same level, if not more, of practice and study as you did while working towards this superior rating. 

For me, personally, there is no ultimate pinnacle "grade". I've been a professional musician for over 49 years, and the learning and studying never stops ... I learn or try something new almost every day of my life ... my personal interest in further study will never cease until the day I am no longer able to sit upright at the organ console.


----------



## Scott Good

Krummhorn said:


> Congratulations .
> 
> I totally agree with Rasa. In order to keep yourself at this Grade A+, you now need to keep up the same level, if not more, of practice and study as you did while working towards this superior rating.
> 
> For me, personally, there is no ultimate pinnacle "grade". I've been a professional musician for over 49 years, and the learning and studying never stops ... I learn or try something new almost every day of my life ... my personal interest in further study will never cease until the day I am no longer able to sit upright at the organ console.


Right on! Great attitude.

To be cliche, it's not about the end destination, but the path.


----------



## Rasa

And not to forget: a week of study forgona is a three weeks setback!

It's ironic that for musicians, a good exam means even more work.


----------



## Cortision

Thankyou for the advice everyone. My worst fears have been confirmed! I admire the commitment and dedication accomplished musicians show to keep improving. I can't see myself ever being that good, but that won't stop me working hard! First Grade is like taking baby steps - it makes the baby's parents very proud, but there is a long way to go before the baby can even think of keeping up with Usain Bolt's dustcloud!


----------



## colin

Round of applause


----------

